# stanley #80



## hank woll (May 26, 2008)

hello-i have a scraper holder that's a #80 stanley-any difference in sharpening the scrapers from the thinner finish cabinet scrapers?-hank


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Maybe this will help. http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/80man.pdf


----------



## hank woll (May 26, 2008)

thanks daren-looks good-hank


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Daren said:


> Maybe this will help. http://www.tooltrip.com/tooltrip9/stanley/stanmisc/80man.pdf


 
I just got given one of these so thanks for the link Daren.:thumbsup:


----------

